# MREs for the trail



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

After looking through this forum, it seems that not a lot of people bring MREs with them. Personally, these are my preferred trail foods. They are self contained, you dont have to worry about them spoiling and one MRE is good for 1.5 meals. Its almost impossible for me to eat the whole mre at one time.

And you just gotta love the heater.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, its been a while since I did. We dont get out on the trails for hours like we used to though, unfortunately. I usually have a can of potted meat and some crackers though! Take the pull top off the can, fold it over on each side to make a knife out of it, and go to town. Love it.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I haven't really looked into the MRE's yet, but bought some hot chocolate in those cups that heat themselves. SUPER NEAT.

How are they for sodium? Most stuff that is preserved have A LOT of sodium.


----------



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

kiteri said:


> How are they for sodium? Most stuff that is preserved have A LOT of sodium.


Its something along the lines of - "would you like some food to go with that salt?"


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

:rotflmao1: That is what I was worried about! Maybe one or two MRE's here or there might not be bad... but I don't want to overdo the sodium.

Besides, part of the fun of camping is cooking over the fire!


----------



## mark (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey kev, I personally will use m.r.e's occasionally, but I ate so many of those darn things when I was in the army, they've really lost their appeal :no: 

those heaters are great though.......make a nice little "firecracker simulator" too :thumbup1:


----------



## bighabsfan11 (Jan 7, 2009)

Not to sound like the dumbass new guy, but what is an MRE?

Meal Replacement Excellence?
My Rations Everyday?
More Rocksalt Everywhere?
Mind Reader Eats?

I'm open to hearing the answer! :shrug:


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Hehehehehe

MRE = Meal Ready to Eat.

I love your versions though...


----------



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

One of the things I like about MRE's, I can let the kids pull a couple of meals out of the box and we are ready to go. We do no have to worry about "do we have this or that" - just grab the meal and your ready to go.

And, each meal is more like a meal and a half, or a meal and a quarter.


----------

